# please i need help i just dont understand it all



## tanya12 (Jun 25, 2013)

so i have recently had a few blood test the most recent showing that my t4 is 15.8 but tsh is 6.8
i am sufering quiet bad with joint pain, muscle cramps and serever exhaustion but am being led to believe that my result are not that bad so i dont understand.

also i want to have a baby and am afraid of what all this hashis stuff is doing and the impact its having.

any help appreciated x


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

A result of 6.8 for TSH is pretty abnormal...I'll need the reference ranges to comment on the t4.

Were you started on any medication?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tanya12 said:


> so i have recently had a few blood test the most recent showing that my t4 is 15.8 but tsh is 6.8
> i am sufering quiet bad with joint pain, muscle cramps and serever exhaustion but am being led to believe that my result are not that bad so i dont understand.
> 
> also i want to have a baby and am afraid of what all this hashis stuff is doing and the impact its having.
> ...


It looks like you do have a thyroid issue because of the high TSH. For any other labs, we do need the ranges also as different labs use different ranges.

Were you told you have Hashimoto's?


----------



## tanya12 (Jun 25, 2013)

hi sorry all yeah i was diagnosed with underactive thyroid over a year ago and was started on 50mg of etroxin and have recently been told i have hashimotos and my meds were bumbped up to 75 a day but the result is im still not feeling great and dont think it has mad much difference, am waiting to hear from my gp on weather or not my meds will be increased further or not its all really getting me down as the docs just seem to be leaving me be n i feel like im constantly moaning at them telling them im not right just for them to tell me im not ar off normal range :sad0049:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tanya12 said:


> hi sorry all yeah i was diagnosed with underactive thyroid over a year ago and was started on 50mg of etroxin and have recently been told i have hashimotos and my meds were bumbped up to 75 a day but the result is im still not feeling great and dont think it has mad much difference, am waiting to hear from my gp on weather or not my meds will be increased further or not its all really getting me down as the docs just seem to be leaving me be n i feel like im constantly moaning at them telling them im not right just for them to tell me im not ar off normal range :sad0049:


It would help a lot to have the FT4 and FT3 run.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

And.....................has your doctor run any antibodies' tests for thyroid or scheduled you for an ultra-sound?


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

A TSH that high is definitely NOT normal or near-normal, even using outdated reference ranges.

http://hypothyroidmom.com/is-your-thyroid-doctor-using-the-old-tsh-lab-standards/


----------



## tanya12 (Jun 25, 2013)

hi all just thought id give u a update so here goes x

i was at the hos today and gave them a piece of my mind im never rude but had to just blurt out how i was feeling and after me doing this the doc went out the room n came back 15 min later and all of a sudden we have a treatment plan, my meds are being put up to 100mg a day and i have to go back in 4 weeks for bloods and 5 weeks for the result, they are also finally listening to me as im trying to conciev and are going to repeat the bloods and results untill i get my tsh to anything between 0-2 so hopefuly this is a step forward.

i wonder how long it will take for the meds increase to take away some of the symptoms xxx

thank you all for your help and advice xxx


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## thyroidhealed (Feb 20, 2015)

Also with a good diet your problems could be helped or decreased.


----------

